# R.I.P. 1KW hps bulb!



## naturalhi (Sep 16, 2006)

Starting on 3rd flowering with same bulb, 1Kw hps, and it just doesn't seem to have the same intensity as before. A local told me they're good for about one and a half grows, which is when I noticed things weren't progressing as normal. What do ya think!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Sep 17, 2006)

naturalhi said:
			
		

> Starting on 3rd flowering with same bulb, 1Kw hps, and it just doesn't seem to have the same intensity as before. A local told me they're good for about one and a half grows, which is when I noticed things weren't progressing as normal. What do ya think!


*I read that you should change your bulb atleast once a year. We are due for a new one ourselves. *


----------



## naturalhi (Sep 17, 2006)

Thats what I heard too, oh well the dye is cast! Went out and bought a Solar max from a local shop, hooooooey! my room's so bright I gotta wear shades!

Then he told me that I should buy 2 600's in stead of 1-1kw 'cause they're the same to run and that the industry hasn't made a 1kw ballast that lasts!? Thats a new one


----------



## KADE (Sep 18, 2006)

"Then he told me that I should buy 2 600's in stead of 1-1kw 'cause they're the same to run and that the industry hasn't made a 1kw ballast that lasts!? Thats a new one"

Thas **, just wants to soak u for more money. Bulbs can be used for years... but most ppl go for 3 grows... after that the intensity drops HUGE... a lot depends on how how it gets and hot starts n all that kinda stuff.. if it is dirty it kills life too...


----------



## naturalhi (Sep 19, 2006)

Well I see the girlies like the new light so I like the new light!


----------



## seattle420 (Sep 19, 2006)

what have we learned? always have a spare on hand for emergencies.
even if you have to go without something else for a while, it's worth it.

 RIP? your bulb was never alive, now please recycle it to the gardening store
 it will cost you about 5 bucks but you;ll be saving 

your
 grandkids from cancer and saving some fish from being polluted.


----------



## KADE (Sep 19, 2006)

Well in a perfect world u could swap em out each grow.... but thas a lil $$  Still cheaper then buying everything ur growing though!


----------

